# Anyone enjoyed a Siglo VI?



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello!

Have a box of Siglo VI arriving this week. Just wondering on people's thoughts in comparison to other Cohiba's? I've been enjoying the Siglo I's very much and decided to pull the trigger on the VI. I've been fortunate enough to enjoy the Robusto's, Esplendido's, and the BHK 52/54/56. Just curious on peoples takes as well as a general length of time for aging this particular cigar?

Thanks,

T.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I am wondering the same thing. Sig VI, Espy's and CoRos are next on my buy list of Cohibas. From consensus, the Sig VI is actually better then the BHK's, but like most Cohibas they need time. Out of the 3 I just mentioned, I have only had the CoRo and I nubbed the hell out of it.


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

Haha, good to hear. Anxiously awaiting the arrival.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN (Aug 9, 2014)

Siglo VI is what Behike wants to be. It's a great smoke nice pick up. Hopefully you have some with some age on them. I've got a box from 13 that are awesome, but they are laying down until they hit the 3-4 year mark. That's when they apparently shine. Elco, that Siglo II I sent in the trade is a good smoke young.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> Elco, that Siglo II I sent in the trade is a good smoke young.


Thanks for the heads up, I may fire that one up later on tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

They are delicioso! Age is very rewarding to these sticks too.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN (Aug 9, 2014)

Speak of the devil! I just picked up a box of Siglo VI just now from oz!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> Speak of the devil! I just picked up a box of Siglo VI just now from oz!


It's taking all my willpower not to. I can't do $21/stick, but man do I want to.


----------



## Panderson85 (Jul 26, 2015)

Siglo VI is a great cigar, cannot go wrong with those imo.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN (Aug 9, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> It's taking all my willpower not to. I can't do $21/stick, but man do I want to.


There are few sticks I drop coin like that on... This just happens to be 1 of them. I really want to dip into my box that's resting. But when you only have a 10 count it's hard to find the right "time" to enjoy a special cigar. This gives me a little wiggle room lol.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> Speak of the devil! I just picked up a box of Siglo VI just now from oz!


I saw that, unfortunately too late I would have been all over that


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN (Aug 9, 2014)

I picked up a box of Cohiba PIramides Extra that I bought recently as well. Heard really good things, but just now hit their 1 year mark. I might have one for measurement purposes as they age! :decision:


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

how did the Piramides turn out? Contemplating a box right now


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Cohiba Siglo VI*

They are a wonderful cigar! Like all the Cohiba's in the Siglo lineup you will enjoy them. They run around $18 per stick. Draw is good! Sit down and enjoy it because it is not like the Siglo I that can be enjoyed in a half hour.


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

TShaq said:


> how did the Piramides turn out? Contemplating a box right now


Very box worthy Cigar. You will not be unhappy at all. They are a large ring gauge. They burn great and the aroma is amazing. The cigar comes alive the more you puff. Very spicy.


----------



## Cdncubanlvr (Oct 10, 2015)

elco69 said:


> I saw that, unfortunately too late I would have been all over that


Can you pm me the site where you order them from down under?

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Cdncubanlvr said:


> Can you pm me the site where you order them from down under?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Hey @Cdncubanlvr, unfortunately I do not discuss vendors with relatively new users. Stick around and get involved with the forums and down the road, I would be more than glad to help you out.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

Never tried the Siglo VI, but I love the Esplendido's! Let us know how it is!


----------



## Cdncubanlvr (Oct 10, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Hey @Cdncubanlvr, unfortunately I do not discuss vendors with relatively new users. Stick around and get involved with the forums and down the road, I would be more than glad to help you out.


Fair enough. . I'll keep active and within the next couple months I'll have a good album up with my Whynter build as well as my CC purchases from when I visit St. Maarten.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdncubanlvr (Oct 10, 2015)

I've got 3 Siglo VI and 3 Cohiba esplendidos hanging out in my humi.. been there for about 10 months, saving the VIs for graduation next June. .

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

Siglo VI is the only cohiba I tried in the CC line and I like it.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Chad Vegas said:


> Never tried the Siglo VI, but I love the Esplendido's! Let us know how it is!


Next on my wish list


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

TShaq said:


> Hello!
> 
> Have a box of Siglo VI arriving this week. Just wondering on people's thoughts in comparison to other Cohiba's? I've been enjoying the Siglo I's very much and decided to pull the trigger on the VI. I've been fortunate enough to enjoy the Robusto's, Esplendido's, and the BHK 52/54/56. Just curious on peoples takes as well as a general length of time for aging this particular cigar?
> 
> ...


Man, I'm so jealous of you guys! I've had my eyes on this cigar but I don't really like the idea of ordering anything from out of the country and there are other considerations. I'm definitely curious to hear what you think and what people say about age since my impression was at least 3 years...


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN (Aug 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

